# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Ted Kim- Ganador FISM.

## Alejando Revuelta

Os dejo un nuevo vídeo para el blog¡¡ Esta vez el Coreano Ted Kim, quien con su número ganó el premio FISM a la originalidad en 2012¡¡ Junto al famoso ilusionista de Asia J. Yang¡¡


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATrHihcHm7o 

Disfruten

----------

